# New Nano Canister Filter for Nano Tanks



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Very cool, where did you get the canister?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Dude:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/62098-win-1-yr-bronze-membership-x.html

Common enter!


----------



## erthlng (Feb 8, 2008)

Orlando,

Do a search on Google for Otterbox 8000. I bought mine on eBay, but they are sold in many different places. It's a really rugged container. 

The first time a saw it, I knew it had to be turned into a canister filter.

----

fshfanatic,

I'll write something up and get some more detail shots.


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

Where were you two days ago when I bought my HOB filters for my nano tank? LOL now i wanna try this!

It would be cool to see a step by step procedure to do this.
I have a question though. Is the pump strong enough to push water back into the tank if the canister filter is below the tank? My gf built a water fountain with a similar pump but I dont know if its the same model but I know is that the pump that she had said that it can only push water up to a foot above it, anything more than that, then the pump will have a hard time pushing water.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Very ingenious,and impressive.


----------



## erthlng (Feb 8, 2008)

Raimeiken said:


> Where were you two days ago when I bought my HOB filters for my nano tank? LOL now i wanna try this!
> 
> It would be cool to see a step by step procedure to do this.
> I have a question though. Is the pump strong enough to push water back into the tank if the canister filter is below the tank? My gf built a water fountain with a similar pump but I dont know if its the same model but I know is that the pump that she had said that it can only push water up to a foot above it, anything more than that, then the pump will have a hard time pushing water.


If I have some time today or this evening, I'll do a few tests and we'll see how high it will push the water. 

I'll also put together some instructions and an inventory sheet. I don't think your friend was using this particular pump. There is one that is a similar size that is available on eBay, but the pump I'm using usually comes in a 120v configuration. The manufacturer in China (Skyish-zs.com) put this one together for me to run on 6volts.

-----------

lescarpentier,

Thank you. It was a great project. 

The reason I built it was it seemed that all the other external canister pumps on the market were really too big for Nano tanks, plus with the six volt configuration it gives me the option to use different power sources, So I can put it into a window with a little solar panel and it will run the pump during the day, then move it to a shelf in the evening and run it off the house power or even a battery pack.


----------



## erthlng (Feb 8, 2008)

I've put up quite a few more detail shots, so that everyone can see how simple this is to make. Take a look at:
http://picasaweb.google.com/Phil.newsphoto/NanoTankWithDIYNanoCanisterFilter

-----

Raimeiken,

I also ran that test for you. Here is the setup...










If the amount of tubing was cut from two 10' pieces to two 4' pieces I think it might increase the gph from 16 to maybe 19 or 20. but even at 16gph, I was fairly impressed with what that little filter could do.


----------



## charpark (Jan 29, 2008)

erthlng, this is an excellent cansiter filter! Great work! I know someone has already requested it, but could you provide a more step-by-step instruction guide? I'm curious about the input and output barbs, your filter media, etc. 

I would love to see a DIY type guide with pics, or written steps.


----------



## lemuj (Nov 7, 2006)

that is one heck of a neat project. I really love what you've done and the way you built it, it really is clean. Almost look like a factory made or yet better. Maybe you should get it patented??? or copy righted? Just a few questions, what is your final cost after building it? and would you take orders?


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

looks great! I really want to try this. How much did this all cost you to do?


----------



## erthlng (Feb 8, 2008)

Lemuj,

Thanks. I actually had more complex plans for it including brass barbs and locking nuts and o-rings, etc., but the more I played around with it and then got some input from the folks at Skyish-nz.com on the pump they suggested based on the specs I sent them, it all started to come together. It got simpler and cleaner looking and I think it is a more robust design.

The biggest cost was the canister housing. It's an Otterbox 8000. It's extremely well designed, with a built in water seal. I got mine on eBay for around $16. They make larger boxes and smaller boxes as well. If anything, it is over engineered. Which I like.

The pump would probably run anywhere from $5 to $10. The person I was talking to at Skyish seemed intrigued by the project, so she only charged me for the shipping from China. There is another company on eBay that sells a pump and a solar panel of a similar size. I think they charge $25-$30 for both, including shipping from either Spain or Taiwan. I've used this pump on another project see: http://youtube.com/watch?v=HnuIfaJYIy4
The flow control is really bad compared to the Skyish pump that was used on this unit.

If enough people are interested in this design, I'm going to ask skyish if they would be interested in building something comparable based on this concept. 

---

Charpark,

I'm going to try to put up an instruction sheet later tonight. 


Phil


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes this is so amazing. Got to try it. Only thing is there a way to make the wire into a plug? Step by step instructions would be awesome like sites and such. If you take orders write me up.


----------



## erthlng (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry, did not have time to get the instruction sheet up tonight. I'll post it up as a separate thread on the DIY forum as soon as it is done.

Phil


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

That would be great for all of us nano tank owners. Thanks for showing us the nice filter


----------



## erthlng (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok, the instructions for building this filter are now up on the DIY forum here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/62902-diy-canister-filter-nano-tank.html


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

This is a very cool DIY project. I very much like the design and simplicity. Like fshfanatic said earlier in this thread, you should join the contest he has going and PM the new link for your thread to Buck.

The link to the competition is on the bottom of my signature.


----------



## erthlng (Feb 8, 2008)

BiscuitSlayer,

Many thanks! 

Just sent the PM to Buck.

Phil


----------



## erthlng (Feb 8, 2008)

I just popped up a short video on Youtube showing the filter in action see:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6wU9pyHqWd8


----------

